# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Διευθυνσιοδότηση

## Acinonyx

Θα μπορούσε κάποιος να μου δώσει κάποιες πληροφορίες;

Τι IP range να χρησιμοποιήσω στο router μου;

Επίσης υπάρχει κάποιος master dns server;

----------


## Venox

10.0.0.1 είναι το AP. Απο .2 μεχρι .255 παίζεις μια χαρά. DNS server δεν υπάρχει. Σίγουρα ομως δεν νομίζω να βρείς κάποιον μέσα...

----------


## trendy

Venox γιατί δε χρησιμοποιείτε το subnet σας από την Πανελλαδική Διευθυνσιοδότηση;
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8777

----------


## Acinonyx

Παίρνω το 10.228.1.0

Το χρησιμοποιεί κανένας άλλος;  :: 

Επίσης με βάση τον πληθυσμό μας αντιστοιχούνε γύρω στα 80 c-class

Οπότε καλό είναι να δεσμευθεί τουλάχιστον ένα 64άρι c-class

10.228.0.0-10.228.63.255

Τι λέτε;

----------


## Venox

Η ανάπτυξη του δικτύου βρίσκεται σε τόσο νηπιακό στάδιο, που δεν εχει καμία σημασία η εξής διευθυνσιοδότηση προς το παρών. Επίσης δεν υπάρχει κανένας σύνδεσμος με τον "έξω κόσμο" ώστε να δημιουργηθούν προβλήματα. Απο εδώ και στο εξής όμως θα είναι κάτι που θα προσέξουμε...

----------


## alfadeck

> Παίρνω το 10.228.1.0
> 
> Το χρησιμοποιεί κανένας άλλος; 
> 
> Επίσης με βάση τον πληθυσμό μας αντιστοιχούνε γύρω στα 80 c-class
> 
> Οπότε καλό είναι να δεσμευθεί τουλάχιστον ένα 64άρι c-class
> 
> 10.228.0.0-10.228.63.255
> ...


Χαιρετε

Ναι τα δικτυα χρησιμοποιουνται!
Και ελπιζω να μην ανοιξουμε διαμαχη. Χρησιμοποιουνται εδω και 6 μηνες στο Αγρινιο.Βασικα ειπαμε το εξης ωστε να μην φανουμε απολυτοι στο ζητημα τα εξης:

Το 10.228.χχχ.yyy να μεινει αθικτο και να το εχουμε μελλοντικα για ολες τις διασυνδεσεις των δικτυων Αιτ/νιας με αλλα δικτυα
Το 10.229.χχχ.χχχ παει σε Μεσολογγι
Το 10.230.χχχ.χχχ παει σε Αγρινιο 
Το 10.231.χχχ.χχχ παει σε Ναυπακτο

Θεωρω δικαιη την μοιρασια (και ας αδικω το Αγρινιο που ειναι η μεγαλυτερη πολη του Νομου).
Ηδη στο Αγρινιο γινονται routing 6 subnets και αν ανεβουν αλλα 2 ΑΡ μεσα στο καλοκαιρι θα εχουμε ιδιαιτερα ζωντανη παρουσια.
Επισης για γειτονικους μας δημους εχουμε χωρισει subnets
Τελος στο http://www.wirenet.gr/wind μπορειτε να καταχωρισετε στιγμα των κομβων σας και αν θελετε βγαζουμε τα subnets εκει μεσα για θεματα οργανωσης.

Συμφωνειτε? Εμεις εχουμε ολη την καλη διαθεση να συνεργαστουμε.

Φιλικα
Σπυρος
(Διαχειριστης του WiMAN)

----------


## trendy

> Το 10.228.χχχ.yyy να μεινει αθικτο και να το εχουμε μελλοντικα για ολες τις διασυνδεσεις των δικτυων Αιτ/νιας με αλλα δικτυα


Υπερβολικά μεγάλο για διασυνδέσεις!
Θα μπορούσατε να χρησιμοποιήσετε το πρώτο c-class από το κάθε b-class δίκτυο της κάθε πόλης (που και πάλι είναι too much).
Αυτό που μπορείτε να κάνετε είναι να χρησιμοποιείτε ένα 4άρι υποδίκτυο από το c-class του κόμβου που κάνει τη διασύνδεση.

----------


## alfadeck

> Υπερβολικά μεγάλο για διασυνδέσεις!
> Θα μπορούσατε να χρησιμοποιήσετε το πρώτο c-class από το κάθε b-class δίκτυο της κάθε πόλης (που και πάλι είναι too much).
> Αυτό που μπορείτε να κάνετε είναι να χρησιμοποιείτε ένα 4άρι υποδίκτυο από το c-class του κόμβου που κάνει τη διασύνδεση.


Ειναι προτιμοτερο να αφησουμε ολοκληρο το δικτυο αθικτο και να το χρησιμοποιησουμε μολις αλλαξουν δεδομενα πυκνοτητας σε καποιο απο τα δικτυα των περιοχων.

Ναι στο Αγρινιο κοβουμε απο 4αρακια οπως λες.
Απλα ειμαι υπερ της ιδεας να φυλαω κατι για τις δυσκολες ημερες!  ::

----------

